# Caulking turned yellow....



## nailspitter

Need help / advise. Did a basement remodel job and used DAP Alex Brillant White Caulk along the Chair Rail, Baseboard and Crown moldings where they meet the walls. Finished it about 6 mounths ago. Got a call from the HO. All the caulking turned yellow.... Any thoughts of why and Advise?


----------



## Metro M & L

Unpainted painters caulk attracts dust. Maybe polyseam seal would be a better choice


----------



## nailspitter

Metro M & L said:


> Unpainted painters caulk attracts dust. Maybe polyseam seal would be a better choice


To late. This was done 6 months ago.


----------



## VinylHanger

Not to be a smart ass, but don't use Dap.


----------



## B.D.R.

Why was the caulking not painted. :blink:
Fast, easy and cheap.


----------



## EricBrancard

Painters caulk yellows. That's why you usually caulk first and then paint. I still want to expiriment with the Ben Moore color match stuff to see how is holds up. I use DAP Dynaflex and it will yellow in a week or so if not painted.


----------



## madmax718

All my DAP turns yellow if you don't paint it.


----------



## Leo G

As was mentioned. You need to paint any latex caulk.


----------



## superseal

Leo G said:


> As was mentioned. You need to paint any latex caulk.


Not quite true...Phenoseal and polyseamseal don't


----------



## Leo G

They may not yellow but they will collect dirt.


----------



## superseal

Leo G said:


> They may not yellow but they will collect dirt.


Not really anymore than paint would...nothing like white silicone or polyurethane.

Polyseamseal in particular stays very clean, almost self washing if you will.


----------



## Leo G

I am unfamiliar with Polyseamseal but I've used Phenoseal. Phenoseal will gather dirt and you won't be able to wash it off just like latex caulk. With paint you can wash it and it will come clean.


----------



## Metro M & L

The seam seal is nice because its like a quad waterbased caulk hybrid.not as sticky and more workable than quad but you can clean up pretty well with a wet rag.


----------



## nailspitter

B.D.R. said:


> Why was the caulking not painted. :blink:
> Fast, easy and cheap.


All the trim and the wainscoating is PVC. I dont believe paint will stick to pvc? DAP states "Brilliant White Dries Clear Wont Yellow" That's why it was chosen. Any suggestions on how to remove it?


----------



## Nick R

Best bet may be to prime with zinnser 123 and paint. The 123 seems to stick well to pvc.


----------



## Metro M & L

nailspitter said:


> All the trim and the wainscoating is PVC. I dont believe paint will stick to pvc? DAP states "Brilliant White Dries Clear Wont Yellow" That's why it was chosen. Any suggestions on how to remove it?


Wipe with spirits and re caulk


----------



## Eaglei

I think this has been debated not too long ago in another thread. I have been using phenoseal for as long as I can remember , It's a latex caulk with adhesive and doesn't shrink nearly as much as other latex's such as Dap . You get what you pay for .


----------



## EricBrancard

nailspitter said:


> All the trim and the wainscoating is PVC. I dont believe paint will stick to pvc? DAP states "Brilliant White Dries Clear Wont Yellow" That's why it was chosen. Any suggestions on how to remove it?


We paint PVC all the time, both exterior and interior.


----------



## avenge

nailspitter said:


> All the trim and the wainscoating is PVC. I dont believe paint will stick to pvc? DAP states "Brilliant White Dries Clear Wont Yellow" That's why it was chosen. Any suggestions on how to remove it?


I always paint PVC it actually holds up better than on wood. And why are they stating brilliant white when it dries clear? I don't care if it comes out black if it's supposed to be clear when dry. Stay away from Dap when possible. I don't see how you're gonna repair this without painting.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta

nailspitter said:


> All the trim and the wainscoating is PVC. I dont believe paint will stick to pvc? DAP states "Brilliant White Dries Clear Wont Yellow" That's why it was chosen. Any suggestions on how to remove it?


I don't quite understand this one: How can something be "Brilliant White" and dry "clear".


----------

